# What Should I Major In?



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I am a junior is high school and i am looking at colleges. I want to major in something with computers. What is a good (high paying) computer job? Also i need this major to be something that will be good for the future. Since i will not be starting college for another 2 years and technology progress's fast.




Thanks,
Zach


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Alost anything in "systems management" is good. Look to be the person who runs the system, not the one who maintains it.

Starting out, you will probably have a "maintainer"'s job, but you need that experience to make you a better manager.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I was going to say the same thing. Learn evryting you can, but major in being the boss.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

What kind of salary?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Stop right there young man!!!! (Yes I feel I'm talking to my son.) Why computers? Why not law? Or finance? Both have higher earning potential.

Focusing on what you'll make before you look at what’ll make you happy is a sure recipe for years of frustration. Sure, knowing what the future might hold can contribute to your evaluation of options but it shouldn’t be the first thing you ask.

Look at what you like about computers. Is it playing with the hardware? How about making it do what you want it to do. Do you like helping fix problems? Do you enjoy helping friends pick equipment? Only after some serious thought can you choose.

All that said, it really isn’t necessary to pick a particular aspect right now. Continue investigating your options. Explore. Take all the classes your HS offers. Ask about taking some at the local Jr. C or University (your HS may give you credit). Then you’ll have a basis for choosing other than money.

Ok off of my soap box. Till next time anyway. Good luck.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

> Is it playing with the hardware? How about making it do what you want it to do. Do you like helping fix problems? Do you enjoy helping friends pick equipment? Only after some serious thought can you choose.



I like all of that stuff. :sayyes:


----------

